# Roof Top Carriers



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Can any one make a recommendation on the best roof top carrier for my situation? I have 3 Kayaks (2-12' Wilderness Pungos and 1- 10' Perception) and drive a newer model Honda Pilot. The vehicle has factory roof racks and cross bars. I looked at the Thule Stacker system but I am just not sure about it. I like the J hook style. Can three kayaks be mounted using Thule Hull a Port Pro racks or the older style Longer Hull a Ports? I will consider other brands as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the J hook type holders. Too much boat up in the air and with 3 of them, you'll be putting a lot of stress on the factory rack....and factory racks are, well just so so. The weight won't be a problem, the sail effect however will put some stress on the mounts. With 3 boats though, having them up on their side is about the only option but you might be able to get all three on the hull with some overhang on the sides. Bow and stern guide lines are a must. I would also ditch the factory crossbars and use the Thule crossbars mounted to your factory rack base. (will have to if you mount them all side by side on the hulls) They are square bars and will be stronger than the factory crossbars. 
Yakima makes a good rack as well but I prefer the flat bars on the Thule over the Yakima. 

I have a Thule on the cap of my Silverado. I have the 76" crossbars and I can carry two 30" wide Ultimates upside down on the bars with ease. Get the long bars and then you can cut them on your own to the size that is just right for your needs. My truck is high enough that I won't crack my head on the overhanging bars but in a mid size suv, that could be an issue. 

Many of us are using trailers for multiple boats now. They work great for ease of loading and hauling gear etc but obviously they won't work for everyone. An option to explore though. Factory trailers are expensive but most modify ultility trailers or small boat trailers etc for a minor investment. There are some threads with ideas in this forum.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info and roof stress opinion. I thought of building a trailer rack at one time, but when we go North we usually haul quads up as well. Maybe I can fabricate a rack tall enough on top of the utility trailer to accommodate the quads and kayaks.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

I use the yakima stacker on my expedition, 70" or 76" crossbars, holds 4 kayaks no problem. This mounts into channels on the factory rack. Does raise the wind profile but I've hauled a 14' rowboat on this same crossbar without the stackers for years, still rock solid but that could change from vehicle to vehicle.
I do use ropes from the yaks to the front bumper, I doubt it would do more than slow things down if the rack itself broke loose but it is a good warning flag; if the rope moves from side to side or becomes slack you may want to pull over and check things out!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Wife has a newer pilot and we have put a Hobie outback, 11' and 12' perceptions up there. We have the Thule cross bar(being advised about the weaker stock rack)and had two hullaports for the smaller boats and had the Hobie upside-down. We have traveled to TC from Lansing a few times with that set. Even with some pretty hellacious winds and the rack, yaks, and car held together great.
Pete 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spotdog14 (Sep 28, 2011)

I put the kayaks on the Expedition for the first time last night. We usually hall them on the Liberty but aren't taking it up north this weekend. I am wondering how the factory cross bars will hold up on the Expedition but they are rated at more weight than any other factory bar so I think it should be fine. 

Here is a picture.










Here I am dry fitting it on the ground to my basket.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Should be good but I would certainly add bow and stern lines to both kayaks. The weight will be a non issue. The wind resistance however is what will stress a rack. Tie the fronts off under the bumper and the rear off to the hitch.....just snug, not super tight and certainly not ratchet strap tight at all. They will tighten up at speed as the yaks try to lift in the wind. They will also notify the driver of potential issues. 

You can use small diamater rope with S hooks. Punch a hole in a tennis ball and test fit the rope...tie a knot on each end of the tennis ball once you figure out were the bow lines will come in contact with your hood. Hate to see that pretty paint take a beating! It looks like with you're rig, you'll need a couple tennis balls on each bow line if you tie off to the tow loops....one for the front bumper and one for the front of the hood. Depending on the amount of rear overhang, you miay or may not need the tennis balls in the back. 

Those lines can be a hassle to set but they can be life savers. Hate to see one of the those kayaks launched through the window of another car.....I've already seen it and it is ugly!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> Should be good but I would certainly add bow and stern lines to both kayaks. The weight will be a non issue. The wind resistance however is what will stress a rack



Very good advice right there!

I was headed to CA up 75 and had the canoe only 2 pointed with wrap around wrachet straps to the factory racks on my durango...

Got to Grayling and a front went through with steady 30mph cross winds and it started bouncing around pretty good. Thankfully I stopped at Jays and bought 4 more 1500# wrachet straps and locked down the front and the rear.

When we hit the big mac it was 45mph perpendicular....Pretty sure something would've gave! 

I almost lost one in college... before I learned about the importance of load ratings and using the rigging gear.

Clothsline is not acceptible rigging gear! Thankfully nothing went over the side that time but it was close!


----------

